# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Newbie 48 y/o - Testostorone

## sailfishray

Hi All! My question is specifically on testosterone cypionate and dosage. I'm 47 year old male who's lost about 100 lbs and needs to gain muscle. I have a trainer at a gym about twice a week and do cardio about 4-5 x's per week. I am getting poor results for all the work I do with strength training so I have decided to start testosterone cypionate .

Any advise from experienced users? Dosage, estrogen blockers, etc? 

Thanks!

----------


## stpete

First, get rid of the trainer. Second, could you post your routine and diet for us? Have you considered having your test levels checked?

----------


## flatscat

agree - best to have full male panel done first

----------


## fit2bOld

Start with the blood work. At 40 it's time to get the FULL panel done as to build a reference point.

----------


## sailfishray

I got the blood work done and will get my results tomorrow. I really don't think it's going to be that big of a problem to get the Testosterone but I just don't know how much to take weekly. Below is what the doctor's website said I will be getting MONTHLY for xx amount of dollars:

Testosterone Cypionate from 50mg - 200mg
HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin )
Anastrozole .5mg-1.0mg

Is that enough to develop a nice body at even 200mg per month? How much should I take? I had been fat all my life and now am not...really really want this but don't want to do this without advise from people who have the experience like you all in this forum.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

200mg/month doesn't sound right. Are they saying you will be doing 50mg/week? A lot of guys are on 100mg/week (double what you are saying) and I am on 200mg/week (four times your dose). Check with your doc to make sure you have that right.

I can tell you that if they put you on a proper dose, you will see results if you lift and eat properly. TRT is not a dose that a bodybuilder would take, so don't expect that kind of results, but you will see changes. Don't get impatient, it takes about four weeks to really kick in.

----------


## sailfishray

Thanks for the quick reply JohnnyVegas. I will check with my doctor tomorrow, this is my first visit after the blood tests. Couple of questions:

1. For someone that has never been on any type of steroid or testosterone , do you think 100mg per week would work or should I try to get 200mg/week? 
2. What about the HCG and Anastrozole any recommendations there? (I believe those are to prevent male breasts and testicle shrinkage.) 

I not looking for bodybuilder results but I would like a nice beach body. LOL I look very young for my age and want the body to reflect it.

----------


## Kipkipo2000

250-300mg a week of Testosterone is pretty conservative and will help the work you are doing in the gym and with diet. At 300mg a week I have no big testicle shrinkage and the just keep Nolva on hand in case of gyno problems. I have no PCT on hand becasue I have no plans to stop taking. The beach body will be alol diet, but boosting your Teast up won't hurt at all.

----------


## Brohim

A repla***ent dose of test (TRT) that does not exceed physiological levels for an extended period of time is not steriods . Anything that does is. To answer your question we need to see your bloodwork. But yes, If your test levels are low TRT can help you gain lean mass and get that "beach body".

Welcome to the forums!







> Thanks for the quick reply JohnnyVegas. I will check with my doctor tomorrow, this is my first visit after the blood tests. Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. For someone that has never been on any type of steroid or testosterone , do you think 100mg per week would work or should I try to get 200mg/week? 
> 2. What about the HCG and Anastrozole any recommendations there? (I believe those are to prevent male breasts and testicle shrinkage.) 
> 
> I not looking for bodybuilder results but I would like a nice beach body. LOL I look very young for my age and want the body to reflect it.

----------


## sailfishray

I got my blood work back and it looks like my test level is 975 out of a max range of 1100, so my doctor said he would not give me the testosterone ...i guess i understand he doesn't want to lose his license. Anyways, I'm screwed now and can't get it. Unfortunately, I don't know how to get it anywhere else. Although I am having that I have very high testosterone level for my age. Thanks!

----------


## Todd the truth

congradulations that you don't need TRT, you need to workout harder and diet better. Everybody wants a quick fix, be glad that you aren't gonna need two shots a week for the rest of your life. Take the money you are gonna save on TRT and put into your diet.

It's kind of an bizzaro universe here, people want a quick fix and are glad when there labs are jacked up and they need to go on medicataion

----------


## Brohim

Damn son your test level's are through the roof. You should be able to gain muscle easy. Maybe you aren't eating enough protein. Eat 200 grams every day and start a thread in the diet section they will get you going.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> I got my blood work back and it looks like my test level is 975 out of a max range of 1100, so my doctor said he would not give me the testosterone...i guess i understand he doesn't want to lose his license. Anyways, I'm screwed now and can't get it. Unfortunately, I don't know how to get it anywhere else. Although I am having that I have very high testosterone level for my age. Thanks!


I know you are disappointed, but you are lucky. Your Test levels are GREAT!

----------


## frytlon

I started hrt with my doc about a year ago. he prescribed 200 mg test c every two weeks, self injected at home. Felt great! decided that dosage was not enougn, founf a source for pharm test e amps for ridiculously cheap prices (less than a a third of what I pay for Watson's from Rite aid) and do a half gram a week. Feel great, no sides whatsoever, and I still keep my prescription active just in case legal issues arise. There is no doubt on the authenticity of the test e, as for most of the time I am injecting it exclusively. Morning wood, afternoon wood, evening wood, energy and strength coming back. By the way, i am 62, feel 30, and would never go back!

----------


## Brohim

be careful at half a gram. Do you have blood work showing no sides? You have to look at lipids and take blood pressure.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Frytlon, don't go by "feelings". The only thing you should use to adjust your dose is blood work.

----------


## frytlon

Just had an incredibly complete blood workup Choleterol was 118, with the "good" cholesterol 69. BP is 118/80, all vitamin levels were well within norms, except for B12 which was off the charts at 2000 (i had just given myself a b12 shot the day before they drew the blood). 













































Just had an extremely complete blood work done, including all vitamins, nutrients, etc. Cholesterol was 118, with the "good" at 69. BP is 118/80, PSA 1.75, AC1 perfect. The only anomally was B12. It was off the charts at 2000, as I had just given myself a B12 shot the day before they drew blood. They did not check Testosterone , which was just as well as the doc might have started wondering. I feel great, but still respect modern medicine. 


So yes, I feel fine, but still take modern medicine very seriously. Dtd not have a testosterone level checked, probably just as well. Doc might have staryed wondering.

----------


## MRNJ1992

If its up to me-nix the T. If your idea is to keep weight off T is not the answer. From personal experience water retention and some bodyfat will occur. There are other type supplements more suited for you.

----------

